# Depresion Era Songs



## staythecourse (Oct 9, 2008)

Just to add a little kerosene to the fire of panic

Brother can you spare a dime?


----------



## staythecourse (Oct 9, 2008)

Incidently, I think (and thank) God for my job. I'm better off than last year financially, have great health insurance, and have a great attitude!

Give us today our daily bread....Have we really meant that? We may find out but I ain't sceered.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 9, 2008)

Gimme some Woody Guthrie, my favorite commy.


----------



## staythecourse (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll try


----------



## staythecourse (Oct 9, 2008)

The Dust Bowl Blues


----------



## staythecourse (Oct 9, 2008)

My mom was raised in Kansas. I saw this one post card of a dirt storm. It was incredible: A towering sheer wall of black to the sky rushing on this speck of a town (as the picture was taken from a distance). She would tell stories of covering the babies faces with handkerchiefs. It must have left an impression on her as she never fails to mention the dusty spots that marked the childrens' mouth and nostrils. The dirt would ruch under the doors and in between the cracks of the windows during these storms that would last says.


----------



## staythecourse (Oct 9, 2008)




----------

